# DIY filter media



## jackalope5000 (Jul 23, 2013)

Does anybody have any other good ideas for filter media besides the ones I list in my video? if so comment on here or on the video and let me know what medias have worked for you. Im looking for another media to review! thanks!

Best 5 types of filter media for aquarium - YouTube


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Felt filter sock. I have 2 large ones in my sump...my overflow drains into one and my return pumps from inside another one. Polishes water like no other and I can put additional media inside the socks as needed. I have a total of 4 socks and I change them a couple times per week...takes minutes.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I've used plastic scrubbers they are cheap an work good. Green scratch pads. Old Pete gravel. Lava rock well cleaned ( boiled ) before use. Gobys idea socks or panty hose. I've used all these I'm a cheap type person


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

CPR Bio Bale 1 Gallon Best Biological Filte Media White | eBay





DIY built in bio-filter in a ten G tank...top and side view. Pick up at lower left on side view. Discharge at top where bubbles seen.


----------



## csakthikumar (Oct 9, 2013)

I was also building a canister filter and along with that I plan on adding a UV sterilizer.. I just have a quick question fellas when using UV light for sterilization it must be in direct contact or we can make spirals of transparent tube over the filter and allow the water to flow in it.


----------

